# Colour blocked photos from Sony camera



## PatakAttack (May 14, 2018)

Greetings,
My DSC-H300 camera is randomly taking bad photos that have large portions of them blocked with a solid colour bar. See attached image.
For every 20 photos I take approximately 4 or 5 will have this problem.
Bought in Canada just over a year ago.
Any ideas if this fixable?
Cheers.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

PatakAttack said:


> For every 20 photos I take approximately 4 or 5 will have this problem.


Have you contacted Sony Canada support or their technical department???

Is there any firmware update for the camera???



https://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/support/compact-cameras-dsc-h-series/dsc-h300/downloads?operating-system=mac_os_x_later



Maybe even try contacting a local Sony camera dealer for help or advice??? 

Would it help to do a_* Factory Reset???
Factory Reset
PERFORMING A HARD RESET IN SONY CYBER-SHOT DSC-H300*_








Performing a Hard Reset in Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H300


Performing a Hard Reset in Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H300 -




seventrumpet.com





Couldn't hurt to try as it's already broken and not working properly anyway... And isn't that why the reset exists anyway, for when things go Goofy??? 😏

- Patrick
=======-


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Are you shooting these to the memory card or the internal memory? What you are seeing is typical of file corruption in the picture file that is being stored. If shooting to a card, back the card up to your computer, and reformat it inside the camera and try again. Or try a new memory card. Only conclude that the camera is defective after you have eliminated the card as the source of error.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CanadaRAM said:


> Or try a new memory card.


That sounds like a good and probably preferred method to try... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## PatakAttack (May 14, 2018)

pm-r said:


> Have you contacted Sony Canada support or their technical department???
> 
> Is there any firmware update for the camera???
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick, did a factory reset but it didn't fix the problem. I've also switched the SSD card to see if that would fix it. Did a test roll. Stay tuned.


----------



## PatakAttack (May 14, 2018)

CanadaRAM said:


> Are you shooting these to the memory card or the internal memory? What you are seeing is typical of file corruption in the picture file that is being stored. If shooting to a card, back the card up to your computer, and reformat it inside the camera and try again. Or try a new memory card. Only conclude that the camera is defective after you have eliminated the card as the source of error.


I've reformatted and shot a rest roll. I haven't check the pics yet. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

PatakAttack said:


> I've reformatted and shot a rest roll. _*I haven't check the pics yet.*_



Don't leave us too suspended in suspense for too long... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## PatakAttack (May 14, 2018)

CanadaRAM said:


> Are you shooting these to the memory card or the internal memory? What you are seeing is typical of file corruption in the picture file that is being stored. If shooting to a card, back the card up to your computer, and reformat it inside the camera and try again. Or try a new memory card. Only conclude that the camera is defective after you have eliminated the card as the source of error.


Shooting to a memory card. I put in a different one to see if I get better results. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PatakAttack (May 14, 2018)

pm-r said:


> Don't leave us too suspended in suspense for too long... 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Everything seems hunky-dory after using a different card. Shot 52 photos with no glitches. So far so good.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

PatakAttack said:


> Everything seems hunky-dory after using a different card. Shot 52 photos with no glitches. So far so good.


That sounds like an excellent fixit suggestion from *CanadaRAM* to fix such a problem.

I never realized that such cards could go so goofy, but it's a very good thing to know.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## PatakAttack (May 14, 2018)

pm-r said:


> That sounds like an excellent fixit suggestion from *CanadaRAM* to fix such a problem.
> 
> I never realized that such cards could go so goofy, but it's a very good thing to know.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who helped. It was a bad card soon to be replaced.


----------

